# Need help with start up items.



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am going through the start up items in msconfig and was wondering what I could disable or what I should leave alone?

list of startup items:


```
Realtek HD Audio Manager|
HD Audio Background process|
Bitdefender (x3 processes)|
microsoft Intellipoint|
DuckLink Screen Capture|
SugarSync Manager|
Catayst® Control Center|
hpwuSchd Application|
Dolby Profile Selector|
Splashtop Connect IE(disabled)|
SplashTop Connect(disabled)|
Java(TM) Platform SE auto updater 2 0|
Bitcoin|
HP digital imaging (disabled)|
Malwarebytes anti-malware (disabled)|
Splashtop connect IE(diabled)|
splashtop connect (disabled)|
```
What can I disabled and what should I leave alone???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can disable the following:



> DuckLink Screen Capture
> SugarSync Manager
> Bitcoin


The rest I would just leave alone.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can disable the following:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest I would just leave alone.


I have a question what is splashtop and what does it do?

Also do I really need cataylist starting up with windows? What does it do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> *Splashtop Connect* is a FREE browser extension for Internet Explorer and Firefox. Quickly go to your most-visited sites, Facebook newsfeed, Zynga games, etc...


You can uninstall it using Control Pannel.

The Catayst Control Center is your Video Card.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can uncheck all items in Msconfig startup and windows will happily still boot. The purpose of the system configuration util is to allow you some limited control over startup items.

In your case the only one you might need is bit defender the rest can be unchecked, I would also advise you lose this and use MSE (free ) and windows firewall.

Any programs you require will start regardless and you can also use the executable to start any others you use. I have only an automated registry backup started under msconfig. 

BTW this is only a small fraction of the real startup items windows employs, if you want to see them all:-

Run the attached .zip file it will return a .vbs script file (perfectly safe) Double click on this file to run,(silent runners) say Yes to the prompt about the full run, and wait until it tells you it has finished (a few minutes) the results are in a text file in the same location as the unzipped file, opens in notepad.

View attachment Silent Runners.zip


----------

